# 1000 Thank Yous



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

This is my 1000th post. For lack of a better word, let's call it a celebration. I decided it would only be appropriate to say thank you to everyone in this forum for the fun I have had here since I joined. I hope someday we will find a way to actually meet in person.

Dennis


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

congrats on a milesone


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

congrats on 1000 post hopefully many more to come


----------



## Powerfade (Aug 24, 2007)

Kudos on your FIRST thousand.

:thumbsup:


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Don't know how I missed this post :dunno:

Congrats on the 1k! Looking forward to the next k


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you all... I'm gone next week to Louisville, Kentucky to visit a dying uncle and then to Raleigh, NC for my grandson's 2nd birthday. Do we have any members in Louisville or Raleigh? I hadn't intended taking my clubs, but maybe... just maybe...


----------

